# new stand for office 46 bowfront



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

well today was a busy day , had to shit or get off the pot .stand is in bad shape at wifes office .
did the best I could being a mechanic and not a carpenter ,needs some touch ups will work on them this week .


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

That's pretty damn decent dude for some 'surprise!' work.


----------



## willijack (Nov 7, 2015)

This from the guy that told me couldn't cut or measure. . Good job, dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lol*

I cant!!!!!!! lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*46 bowfront stand update ...*

well i worked on the stand today since it was such a nice day ....


----------



## Cyberlord (Jul 12, 2016)

That is coming along nicely!  What are you using for the door panels? Some finish grade plywood??


----------

